# 11/7/09



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Brother and I went last night. This is the 1st Saturday night we have seen this much Floundering traffic. We tend to stay away from Ft. Pickens.



That wind last night did it to us again.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Them's some fattie flatties!!!:bowdown


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

damn thats gona make one helluva dinner


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Fire up the stove!!

Thanks for the report!

:letsdrink


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Brother Bill


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Scott


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice "Doormat":clap


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice report Bobby! Looks like a decent trip!


----------



## fishenwishen (Jan 5, 2008)

Sweet!!! Nice fish. :clap I never gigged a sheepy before. Do they spook easy? Do you have to catch them close to the bottom to stick em?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

It's best to hit them on the side. Straight down, you have a limited number of prongs going in and they are very hard on a gig. They will bend the prongs.


----------

